# Sticky  The last battle (saw this and thought it was worth posting)



## tick

A poem for all those that have had one of the hardest tasks of all to do: 

The Last Battle

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done,
For this the last battle can't be won.
You will be sad I understand,
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.
We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close we two these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

-- Unknown


----------



## JessyH

That's lovely..<3


----------



## Sam'n'Droo

Jeez, that just hit a nerve. We had to do this today. I am crying lke an idiot now. Soft sod I am.

Sam


----------



## tick

JessyH said:


> That's lovely..<3


I know thought it could be a sticky for every1 in here



Sam'n'Droo said:


> Jeez, that just hit a nerve. We had to do this today. I am crying lke an idiot now. Soft sod I am.
> 
> Sam


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Amyboo

aww lovely poem.

I will keep that saved. 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## tick

Amyboo said:


> aww lovely poem.
> 
> I will keep that saved.
> 
> thanks for sharing.


Thats ok: victory:


----------



## Maureen Collinson

tick said:


> A poem for all those that have had one of the hardest tasks of all to do:
> 
> The Last Battle
> 
> If it should be that I grow frail and weak
> And pain should keep me from my sleep,
> Then will you do what must be done,
> For this the last battle can't be won.
> You will be sad I understand,
> But don't let grief then stay your hand,
> For on this day, more than the rest,
> Your love and friendship must stand the test.
> We have had so many happy years,
> You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
> When the time comes, please, let me go.
> Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
> Only, stay with me till the end
> And hold me firm and speak to me
> Until my eyes no longer see.
> I know in time you will agree
> It is a kindness you do to me.
> Although my tail its last has waved,
> From pain and suffering I have been saved.
> Don't grieve that it must be you
> Who has to decide this thing to do;
> We've been so close we two these years,
> Don't let your heart hold any tears.
> 
> -- Unknown



Tick. 

A beautiful poem that I know well. My last Vet had this on his wall for all to read, and it sure does help at times such as the poem refers to.

I really think you should pm the mods and ask them to make it a sticky here. 

I would not expect this forum to be heavily modded due to it's nature, so might not be spotted so please at least draw the mods attention to it.

Mo.


----------



## timberwolf

Tick, thats beautiful.

I have another I'd like to share that gave me comfort when my darling dog was put peacefully to sleep 2 years ago.


When God had made the Earth and sky,
the flowers and the trees,
He then made all the animals,
and all the birds and bees,
And when his work was finished,
not one was quite the same,
he said " I'll walk this earth of mine
and give each one a name.
And so he travelled land and sea
and everywhere he went
a little creature followed him
until its strength was spent.
When all was named upon the earth
and in the sky and sea
the little creature said "dear lord,
theres not one left for me"
the father smiled and softly said
"Ive left you till the end,
Ive turned my own name back to front,
and called you Dog, my friend.


(I'll miss you all my days Pud x)


----------



## tashaprincess

that poem made me cry lol, im too soft!


----------



## Reiyuu

My dedication to Pud. she was a special girl.

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

Author unknown


----------



## timberwolf

OK, now I'm blarting my eyes out. I'm deeply sorry for your loss, It doesn't really help that we know we've done the right thing, it doesn't make the pain any less. Time dulls the black to grey, and I know my life has been richer for having known the love of these animals.


----------



## evoluanx

Wow.....that's powerful stuff, really hits you.


----------



## George itjusthappened

*...*

Awww thoese poems are loverly !
Sorry for your loss
I think this should be a sticky !


----------



## GothGirl

This is a section of a poem I memerised a long time ago, as it really struck a nerve with me, I can't remember what its called but I know its by Lord Byron (forgive me if its a bit wrong)

Near this Spot are deposited the Remains of one who possessed Beauty without Vanity, Strength without Insolence, Courage without Ferosity, and all the virtues of Man without his Vices. 

But the poor Dog, in life the firmest friend, The first to welcome, foremost to defend, Whose honest heart is still his Master’s own, Who labours, fights, lives, breathes for him alone, Unhonoured falls, unoticed all his worth, Denied in heaven the Soul he held on earth

While man, vain insect hopes to be forgiven, And claims himself a sole exclusive heaven.

Oh man thy feeble tenant of an hour, Debassed by slavery, or corrupt by power Who knows thee well must quit thee with disgust, Degraded mass of animated dust

Thy love is lust, thy friendship is a cheat, Thy tongue is hypocrisy, thyne words are deceit

By nature vile, ennoble but by name, Each kindred brute might bid thee blush for shame.

Ye, who perchance behold this simple urn, Pass on it honors none you wish to mourn. 

To mark a friend’s remains these stones ariseI never knew but one and here he lies


----------



## repkid

Great poems everyone!:notworthy:


----------



## ant29nhampton

tick said:


> A poem for all those that have had one of the hardest tasks of all to do:
> 
> The Last Battle
> 
> If it should be that I grow frail and weak
> And pain should keep me from my sleep,
> Then will you do what must be done,
> For this the last battle can't be won.
> You will be sad I understand,
> But don't let grief then stay your hand,
> For on this day, more than the rest,
> Your love and friendship must stand the test.
> We have had so many happy years,
> You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
> When the time comes, please, let me go.
> Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
> Only, stay with me till the end
> And hold me firm and speak to me
> Until my eyes no longer see.
> I know in time you will agree
> It is a kindness you do to me.
> Although my tail its last has waved,
> From pain and suffering I have been saved.
> Don't grieve that it must be you
> Who has to decide this thing to do;
> We've been so close we two these years,
> Don't let your heart hold any tears.
> 
> -- Unknown


 thats a realy great poem and it is so true as i have just done most of whats in it thankyou tick for posting this 
ant


----------



## butterfingersbimbo

bloody hell i'm crying now! have had to take three dogs in less than two years and my jrt has got kidney disease so will have to take him too one day.....


----------



## Darlo_Gal

Really nice


----------



## MagsD

*African Pygmyies*



Amyboo said:


> aww lovely poem.
> 
> I will keep that saved.
> 
> thanks for sharing.


 Hi i've just noticed you have African Pygmies, I have just bought 2 this week although i've been to the vet and had them sexed....both males!!!
I don't know much about them but hope to learn as i go on, any tips i'd be able to use?


----------



## FelixMarmite

Aw thats such a beautiful poem. I read it out loud to myself and it brought tears to my eyes 
I was thinking about my old tort when I was reading that. About how he was in pain and I never realised until he unexpectedly left 
Poor thing.
Lovely poem nevertheless. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tehanu

Always brings on the silent tears Tick, thanks for posting this.

I'm not in any way religious but some find great comfort in "Rainbow Bridge", when my 9 year old "Birdie" left me I wasnt there and even now just thinking about him sets me wailing, I read this around that time and it helps;



> Just this side of heaven is a place called *Rainbow Bridge*.
> 
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
> There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor.
> Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again.
> The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> _Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together…_
> – Author Unknown​






​​​


----------



## Fixx

> Just this side of heaven is a place called *Rainbow Bridge*.
> 
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
> There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor.
> Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again.
> The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> _Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together…
> _


Some people with large collections are going to get swamped under a sea of feather, fur and scale when they get there_, _and in the case of family pets, which member of the family do they wait for? What about Venomous keepers, are they going to have to cross over with hooks and tongs? What about fish? Are they in the river under the bridge? Enquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## Tehanu

LOL! See it's puzzling over these issues that distracts you from the sadness


----------



## Gaboon




----------



## scorpio21

i lost my scorpion when i found him he was stone cold.


----------



## joeyboy

gosh that made me teary eyed, moving poem..hand me a tissue.:blush::lol2:


----------



## CTI_Perrin

This was definately worth the post and sticky! Lovely words!


----------



## tick

Thanks all i hope it makes things a little clearer and offers some comfort to people when a friend is lost.: victory:


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez

Reiyuu said:


> My dedication to Pud. she was a special girl.
> 
> They say memories are golden
> well maybe that is true.
> I never wanted memories,
> I only wanted you.
> 
> A million times I needed you,
> a million times I cried.
> If love alone could have saved you
> you never would have died.
> 
> In life I loved you dearly,
> In death I love you still.
> In my heart you hold a place
> no one could ever fill.
> 
> If tears could build a stairway
> and heartache make a lane,
> I'd walk the path to heaven
> and bring you back again.
> 
> Our family chain is broken,
> and nothing seems the same.
> But as God calls us one by one,
> the chain will link again.
> 
> Author unknown


I used this poem to help me with the death of my beloved Thoroughbred horse a couple of years ago.

Goodnight my Jimmy, sleep well.


----------



## geckogirl85

Sam'n'Droo said:


> Jeez, that just hit a nerve. We had to do this today. I am crying lke an idiot now. Soft sod I am.
> 
> Sam


 
me to!!! thats made me so sad


----------



## vickylolage

That hit a nerve.
I lost my beardie Squiggle just before Christmas and reading that just made me sob my eyes out.


----------



## amberleigh_50

*poem*

that is a beautiful poem, thanks for that
amber


----------



## PunkAsF82

wow im welling up

i've had to do this to so many pets... enver thought of it this way before. 
I mean, i have, but not from the animals viewpopint... y'know? 

it's beautiful


----------



## Ssthisto

This one is one of my favourites:

"We who choose to surround ourselves 
with lives even more temporary than our own, 
live within a fragile circle, 
easily and often breached.

Unable to accept its awful gaps, 
we still would live no other way.
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality,
never fully understanding the necessary plan." 

- Irving Townsend

No matter how much I know it will hurt when I lose the nonhuman members of my family, I would never choose NOT to share my life with them. 

That, and:

"Do not stand at my grave and weep;
I am not there. I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow.
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumn's rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry;
I am not there, I did not die."


----------



## miss_rawr

Sam'n'Droo said:


> Jeez, that just hit a nerve. We had to do this today. I am crying lke an idiot now. Soft sod I am.
> 
> Sam


made me cry too :sad:


----------



## mariekni

Ssthisto said:


> "Do not stand at my grave and weep;
> I am not there. I do not sleep.
> I am a thousand winds that blow.
> I am the diamond glints on snow.
> I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
> I am the gentle autumn's rain.
> When you awaken in the morning's hush,
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> of quiet birds in circled flight.
> I am the soft stars that shine at night.
> Do not stand at my grave and cry;
> I am not there, I did not die."


beautiful poem


----------



## Carlie

I can't read that without bawling. 

Every single time I read this part of the forum... I'll never learn.


----------



## sazzjaydee

OMG all of those poems really hit the spot. Still think about my cat (sweep) that died last year and still cry sometimes abut it. Worse thing that got to me was my mam went out and bought two new kittens and replaced her it made me feel like she didn't care.


----------



## sarahjames

Wow that was 1 emotional poem, i had tears in my eyes all the way thru! such a hard thing to do and it never gets easier but things like that make sense  X


----------



## :D_Matt

thats beautiful...


----------



## MadMike

This is such a beautiful poem, it's made me cry thinking of Ruby


----------



## kazer

*my wee man*

i just want to tell everyone with great sadness i lost my first dragon 1 month or so ago he was 2 and half his name was fatboy
i bought him off my friend who had cared for him for 1 year or so but he had had a bad start in life but thankfully was loved for the last 1 year and half 
he got a infection and died in his sleep never recovering it broke my heart


----------



## Captainmatt29

It made me cry :lol2: reminded me of my blizzard female leo when she was out down a few weeks ago - i recall the vet talking to her as she drifted into her everlasting sleep :-(


----------



## shiprakaul

timberwolf said:


> Tick, thats beautiful.
> 
> I have another I'd like to share that gave me comfort when my darling dog was put peacefully to sleep 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> When God had made the Earth and sky,
> the flowers and the trees,
> He then made all the animals,
> and all the birds and bees,
> And when his work was finished,
> not one was quite the same,
> he said " I'll walk this earth of mine
> and give each one a name.
> And so he travelled land and sea
> and everywhere he went
> a little creature followed him
> until its strength was spent.
> When all was named upon the earth
> and in the sky and sea
> the little creature said "dear lord,
> theres not one left for me"
> the father smiled and softly said
> "Ive left you till the end,
> Ive turned my own name back to front,
> and called you Dog, my friend.
> 
> 
> (I'll miss you all my days Pud x)


Hi there! Very touching poem indeed. I have a great affinity and love for dogs which at time amazes me too! But I know the pain of losing one coz I have lost not one but 2 dogs. Its difficult returning back to normal life.They were my world as I did not have any siblings,they were all I had. And I miss them. And I know how painful it is!

But that's how it is! Cruel and lonely!


----------



## lukeyboi

*cheers*

thanks for sharing


----------



## Alex

Thanks for sharing that with us


----------



## Reptile-newb

Totally awesome poems, everyone!


----------



## xander1796

that was so sad, we recently lost one of our bearded dragons and when my wife read this it made her cry....we miss aris x x


----------



## jazzywoo

that was lovely here is my favourite 
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## nikki_alaska

The rainbow bridge poem is one we know well here, living in the doggie world it is very much used, too much recently 

lovely poems, thank you for sharing xxxxxxx


----------



## wilsonc1984

That's lovely I'm going to save that


----------



## fiesta599

what a lovely poem thankyou 4 sharing it even though im now crying


----------



## Frogsrule10

wow what a beautiful poem!!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## riley165

*ello*

wow very touching!!!


----------



## Dracyia

Awh there are some beautiful poems on here. So sad!


----------



## sarahdilan

wow
i lost my cat yesterday in a road accident and the poems really helped ... and soaked me in tears 
excellent thread... sad but helpful


----------



## J-Williams

The Rainbow Bridge Poem brought a tear to my eye, especially the last line...


----------



## rachel001

Aww thats really lovely, sad but lovely.


----------



## Scorpio

Nearly Brings A Tear To My Eye 

*Nearly *
*But still a nice tribute*


----------



## My Serpentine Mind

Aww, darnit, I've got tears in my eyes. My beloved Golden retriever Violet may have serious problems (That may lead to her euthenization) to come in the future if she doesn't loose weight. She is 5 years old and means everything to me, if I had to make that choice I would loose my will to live. 

My heart goes out to all that have lost their pets.


----------



## J-Williams

My Serpentine Mind said:


> Aww, darnit, I've got tears in my eyes. My beloved Golden retriever Violet may have serious problems (That may lead to her euthenization) to come in the future if she doesn't loose weight. She is 5 years old and means everything to me, if I had to make that choice I would loose my will to live.
> 
> My heart goes out to all that have lost their pets.


Awww  I have a 5 year old Golden Retreiver and I understand the relationship you must have with her, heck I love him to bits. My heart goes out to you and good luck with the weight loss.


----------



## My Serpentine Mind

J-Williams said:


> Awww  I have a 5 year old Golden Retreiver and I understand the relationship you must have with her, heck I love him to bits. My heart goes out to you and good luck with the weight loss.


 She's always there for me  It'd be awful to know she isn't coming back.... must stop talking about it....gonna drive myself insane with sadness!!


----------



## echogecko

lovely poems especially rainbow bridge. when we had our 14yr old collie cross Shep pts 13yr ago i was distraught. had to have time off college and couldn't eat as i'd grown up with him from when i was nearly 3 and he was 7weeks old. a week after him going to doggy heaven, my friend framed me a picture of me and shep when we was little along with rainbow bridge poem. it was lovely and i still miss him to this day. dreading going through it al with barney as he is now 12yr old


----------



## jhsnake999

Thats very touching...


----------



## george of the dragons

wow such strong word it s amazing how a poem can make you stoop an think


----------



## mrwilson

Awsome poem mate, thanks for the share


----------



## oliverjones

my cat had to be put down today. she was called sparkle and she was only 5 years old. she died of cancer.


----------



## valm

That's a great poem.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

This is sooo not the thread to be reading when you're sitting at your desk in the office having your lunch.

The Rainbow Bridge post knocked me over the edge, bubbling like an idiot, now I'm trying to look normal so my colleagues don't notice.


----------



## Miss Lily

When my first glider had to be put to sleep my friend gave me a book - Chikcen Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul. The Rainbow Bridge Poem is in that book and till this day, over 6 years later, I still can't read the whole thing without crying. I have tears in my eyes as I type this from just thinking about reading it. Sadly, my friend has now also passed over the Rainbow Bridge and it comforts me that she has been reunited with her pets that she loved so much.

18 months ago I lost my first female chameleon - she was my first reptile and I loved her so much, probably a little too much. Her death hit me so much harder than I was expecting - much harder than any of the furry pets. It's amazing how attached you become to a scaley creature. She was one of a kind, bless her and I still miss her even though I now have Tommy and Amy.


----------



## bubblescook

Maureen Collinson said:


> Tick.
> 
> A beautiful poem that I know well. My last Vet had this on his wall for all to read, and it sure does help at times such as the poem refers to.
> 
> I really think you should pm the mods and ask them to make it a sticky here.
> 
> I would not expect this forum to be heavily modded due to it's nature, so might not be spotted so please at least draw the mods attention to it.
> 
> Mo.




I'm crying loads now


----------



## m1n1mumma

wow that was lovely im gunna get that printed up n frmaed for my mum we lost our best friend a couple of weeks ago but its not to bad R.I.P SUZIE HAVE FUN BEIN A PAWED ANGEL


----------



## bwalker09

*meh*

meh it was pretty sad


----------



## bubblescook

tick said:


> A poem for all those that have had one of the hardest tasks of all to do:
> 
> The Last Battle
> 
> If it should be that I grow frail and weak
> And pain should keep me from my sleep,
> Then will you do what must be done,
> For this the last battle can't be won.
> You will be sad I understand,
> But don't let grief then stay your hand,
> For on this day, more than the rest,
> Your love and friendship must stand the test.
> We have had so many happy years,
> You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
> When the time comes, please, let me go.
> Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
> Only, stay with me till the end
> And hold me firm and speak to me
> Until my eyes no longer see.
> I know in time you will agree
> It is a kindness you do to me.
> Although my tail its last has waved,
> From pain and suffering I have been saved.
> Don't grieve that it must be you
> Who has to decide this thing to do;
> We've been so close we two these years,
> Don't let your heart hold any tears.
> 
> -- Unknown



This is wat I had to do with my cat. It brought a tear to my eye


----------



## skyepuppy

it is a lovely poem and it helped me get over my cat when she got put down.


----------



## juleeinch

tick said:


> A poem for all those that have had one of the hardest tasks of all to do:
> 
> The Last Battle
> 
> If it should be that I grow frail and weak
> And pain should keep me from my sleep,
> Then will you do what must be done,
> For this the last battle can't be won.
> You will be sad I understand,
> But don't let grief then stay your hand,
> For on this day, more than the rest,
> Your love and friendship must stand the test.
> We have had so many happy years,
> You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
> When the time comes, please, let me go.
> Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
> Only, stay with me till the end
> And hold me firm and speak to me
> Until my eyes no longer see.
> I know in time you will agree
> It is a kindness you do to me.
> Although my tail its last has waved,
> From pain and suffering I have been saved.
> Don't grieve that it must be you
> Who has to decide this thing to do;
> We've been so close we two these years,
> Don't let your heart hold any tears.
> 
> -- Unknown


 OMG HW SAD IS THAT.....yep ....IM CRYING NOW


----------



## sarahickman2010uk

*Thanks*



Fixx said:


> Some people with large collections are going to get swamped under a sea of feather, fur and scale when they get there_, _and in the case of family pets, which member of the family do they wait for? What about Venomous keepers, are they going to have to cross over with hooks and tongs? What about fish? Are they in the river under the bridge? Enquiring minds would like to know.


Thanks, I was about to start snifflinf till I read this post and burst out laughing. :2thumb: You've saved me from soppyness!


----------



## Jordan91

oh :censor:, off to go cuddle my dog for the rest of the night


----------



## IceBloodExotics

I have to avoid this thread, everytime I read one of the poems I end up crying :-/


----------



## DKTRandall

God damn onions.


----------



## Exo

Wow, that really is a sad poem, i've not had any pets pass away since I was a little guy, and I will be devastated, its not even worth thinking about


----------



## Dragonoak

Thank you.

This has made today a little more bearable.


----------



## herpcraze15

I haven't even had to do that before, and this poem still made my eyes water!


----------



## AdamMC

RIP to all my past reptiles and A special girl Fire (bearded dragon) she was 17 years old and I had her 7 of these years

Love all of you always
And will miss you all


----------

